# Image ziehen vom Panel PC 477B



## rostiger Nagel (30 September 2008)

Guten morgen,
ich möchte ein Image von einen Panel PC477B ziehen. Dazu verwende ich den Image & Partition Creator V2.0 von Siemens. 
Das Image möchte ich auf eine Bootfähigen USB-Stick ziehen und bei der Anlage als Sicherung dazu geben.
Ich habe den Image Creator von CD gestartet, bin bis zu den Punkt gekommen wo ich die Auswahl für die Komponenten Unterstützung auswählen kann.
Gewählt wurde Iomega USB 2.0, dann kommt die folge Seite und ab dann klemmt es (nichts passiert).
Irgendwie komme ich mit der Sache nicht zurecht, kann mir da mal wer auf die sprünge helfen.....?

gruss Helmut


----------

